# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm xương máu của chuyến du lịch Trung Quốc

## nhoc135

hic, đây là kinh nghiệm xương máu của e chia sẻ cho các bác khi em đi _Du Lich Trung Quoc . _ Ở Trung Quốc họ không ăn nước mắn mà chỉ ăn xì dầu, thức ăn thường cho nhiều dầu vì vậy bạn nên mang theo vài quả chanh và ít bột  canh để làm gia vị chấm trong khi ăn. Không phải cứ ăn các món đắt tiền mà ngon đâu,nhiều món đắt tiền mà không nuốt nổi ấy.Vì vậy _tốt nhất bạn nên mang theo một vài gia vị thiết yếu_.Đầu tiên là ớt, hạt tiêu và chanh. Bạn đừng mơ trong các quán ăn Trung  Quốc có những đĩa ớt tươi, đĩa chanh cắt tư, cắt sáu như ở Việt Nam. Hầu  hết các món ăn đã bị “ép” gia vị từ trước. Món ăn nhiều dầu mỡ, cay,  nhưng là vị cay của sa tế (dạng ớt xào) kém tươi ngon hơn ớt tươi. 

_Bạn đừng mong có đĩa ớt tươi, chanh tươi trên bàn để cho vào nước chấm._
 
      Các món ăn Trung Quốc thường rất nặng về số lượng. Họ có thể bày  đẹp mắt, nhưng quá nhiều thức ăn cũng khiến bạn… kinh hãi. Vì thế, bạn  hãy chọn những quán bình dân để ăn. Một tô mì to gấp đôi tô mì ở Việt  Nam cũng khiến bạn no lặc lè. Nhưng coi chừng, vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm  của Trung Quốc còn tệ hơn cả ở Việt Nam. Đừng ngại nếu phải mang theo  một vài gói mì tôm… phòng thân.
_Ăn xong một tô mì to gấp 2 lần tô mì ở Việt Nam, bạn còn muốn ăn thêm gì không?

_Và một điều quan trọng là khi sang Trung Quốc bạn nên học một số ít tiếng thông dụng của Trung Quốc để khỏi bị chặt chém khi mua hàng._
Nói được tiếng bồi rất có lợi khi đi mua sắm ở Trung Quốc.

_ 
Theo kinh nghiệm , bạn không cần phải diễn đạt tốt tiếng phổ thông và  nói được nhiều câu. Vì nhiều khi người trên đất nước họ nói chuyện cũng  thường nói giọng địa phương. Người Việt Nam sang Trung Quốc du lịch  thường có hình dáng giống người bản địa. Chính vì thế, trong quán ăn,  khi đi mua sắm, bạn tìm hiểu thông tin trước và nói được tiếng bồi thì  sẽ được phục vụ chu đáo hơn, mua giá phải chăng hơn.

_Du Lich Bac Kinh, Du Lich Nam Ninh, Du Lich Thuong Hai, Du Lich Tham Quyen_

----------


## nhoc135

Nếu  như Nga Mi Sơn là một trong tứ đại danh sơn của_ Du Lich Trung Quoc_ thì vẻ đẹp  của Cửu Trại Câu được ví như một bức tranh sơn thủy đa màu sắc huyền ảo  và quyến rũ.

 Đến Cửu Trại Câu, du khách sẽ được đắm mình trong không gian thiên  nhiên đẹp nhất trần gian. Theo truyền thuyết, xưa kia ở trên trời, nam  thần Đạt Qua yêu say đắm nữ thần Yêu Lạc Sắc Mô nên dùng gió và trăng  tạo nên một tấm bảo gương tặng người mình yêu.
 Khi nữ thần Yêu Lạc Sắc Mô cầm tấm gương soi đã bất ngờ bị ma quỷ  quấy phá nên tấm bảo gương bị vỡ và rơi xuống trần gian, biến thành 114  mặt biển hồ long lanh. Bởi thế, người xưa kể lại rằng Cửu Trại Câu ngày  nay chính là những mảnh vỡ từ chiếc gương được làm từ gió và trăng của  nam thần Đạt Qua tặng nữ thần Yêu Lạc Sắc Mô thuở ấy.
 


Đan xen giữa các thung lũng là những biển hồ tự nhiên hiền hòa, mỹ lệ.


 Hiện thực, Cửu Trại Câu được hình thành trên vùng núi đá vôi trầm  tích ở độ cao 4.000 m so với mực nước biển với hệ động thực vật phong  phú. Nơi đây hàng trăm hồ nước, ghềnh thác lớn nhỏ đẹp như tranh vẽ tạo  nên bởi thể đối xứng hình chữ Y với ba con câu (tức con kênh) là Nhật  Tắc Câu, Tắc Tra Oa Câu và Thụ Chính Câu.
 Theo nghĩa Hán, Cửu Trại Câu có nghĩa là chín cái trại, vì xưa kia  vốn có 9 làng bản của người gốc Tây Tạng sinh sống bên dòng suối. Danh  thắng Cửu Trại Câu nằm ở phía Bắc tỉnh Tứ Xuyên, thuộc khu vực Châu tự  trị dân tộc Tạng A Bá và dân tộc Khương, huyện Cửu Trại, cách TP Thành  Đô 400 km.
 Đến Cửu Trại Câu, trước mắt du khách là một cảnh sắc tiên bồng nơi  trần thế. Tràn ngập trong không gian yên bình là tiếng chim hót, gió  cuốn theo hương hoa dịu mát và trong lành từ những cánh rừng nguyên  sinh, hồ trong vắt nhìn tới tận đáy, thậm chí màu nước đa sắc luôn thay  đổi theo từng góc nhìn.


 



*Du Lich Trung Quốc -* Để ngắm Cảnh sắc thiên nhiên Cửu Trại Câu đẹp như chốn tiên bồng. Mỗi một biển hồ ở Cửu Trại Câu như: hồ Cỏ, hồ Thiên Nga, hồ công  chúa, hồ và thác, Tiễn Trúc Hải, Kính Hải... đều gắn liến với một câu  chuyện. Điều này luôn làm cho du khách cảm thấy thích thú.

 Cửu Trại Câu là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn, thu hút nhiều du khách khắp thế  giới. Năm 1997, khu danh thắng này được đưa vào danh sách hạng 5 các  khu bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học thế giới trong phân hạng IUCN.


 



  Cửu Trại Câu được ví như bức tranh sơn thủy đa màu sắc huyền ảo và quyến rũ của *Du Lich Trung Quoc .* *S*ẽ mở đường bay thẳng từ Hà Nội đến Thành Đô từ ngày  26/6, giúp kết nối tuyến tour du lịch trực tiếp đi Cửu Trại Câu mà  không phải quá cảnh qua bất kỳ sân bay nội địa nào khác của Trung Quốc.

 Đường bay này có tần suất khai thác 3 chuyến bay một tuần với mức giá  khuyến mại khứ hồi 5,22 triệu đồng và mức giá du lịch trọn gói là 12,5  triệu đồng áp dụng đến hết năm 2012.
_
Du Lich Bac Kinh, Du Lich Nam Ninh, Du Lich Thuong Hai, Du Lich Tham Quyen_

----------


## nhoc135

Trung Quốc có nhiều cảnh đẹp quá

----------

